# Ebay Queens



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Beekeeping MATED MN HYG ITL. QUEENS Certificate*

FYI
Ilooked at the ad and it only states that they are mated.

No one will $ wise sell an instumentally bred queen for $16.00
Regards
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries
(Queen Breeder)


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

*A pooch a pretty girl and queens on Ebay*

Ok now I have seen it all - A pooch a pretty girl and queens on EBay

Dadants Open – Close –Open the Frankfort Branch.

I honestly wonder who will pull the bunny out of the hat or walk through the ring of fire. 

WHAT NEXT??????? Pat Robinson or Al Sharpton for president?? 


LET’S BE SERIOUS


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

"Our Breeder Queens are pure Minnesota Hygenic artifically inseminated." i read it wrong. the BREEDERs are AI


----------



## b_z_genius (Jan 25, 2007)

newbeematt said:


> "Our Breeder Queens are pure Minnesota Hygenic artifically inseminated." i read it wrong. the BREEDERs are AI


Never mind you figured it out


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

"Dadants Open – Close –Open the Frankfort Branch."

Ya Rob, what was up with that anyway. I thought you were doing a good job.


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

I thought so too. I wonder when they will close it again


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

The ad says the breeders are AI. Does not say that the queens they are selling are... 
I would guess that the daughters they are selling are open mated.

Let me ask them


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes the queens being sold are open mated. Replied that AI queens cost 100.00 and up.


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

*I ordered bees from this guy*

Hello i know this guy i ordered three packages from him and he claim that his queens are the best and they do lay wall to wall i will keep you all informed when they get here and build-up about how good the queens are.

Tom


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

I knew the picture of the queens looked familiar. Google Glenn Apiaries and click on "Catalog of Breeder Queens - Prices"
At least they posted a link to the same site they "borrowed" the pics from.
What I don't understand is why they would offer AI queens for $100 when they would have to buy them from Glenn's for that price. Maybe they are getting a discount?


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*late ordering*

well... unless i find another source with in the next week or so, i'll be trying out a couple of the ebay queens myself. I've decided to make a couple early season nucs and i dont want to wait for them to raise a queen. Seems i've waited too long to order queens for early April shipment. But these on ebay say they'll be shipping them out on 4/8


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

*queens*

newbeematt,
If you want to contact me PM and provide your e-mail, I should have queens available in April. I will send you information for you to look at.
Frank Wyatt


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*PM working?*

hey, sent you a PM


----------

